

The Camel's Back Broke: 1984 Days of Bad PR for Apple - luke_s
http://www.osnews.com/story/21918/The_Camel_s_Back_Broke_1984_Days_of_Bad_PR_for_Apple

======
jrockway
This article makes no sense. Microsoft never releases an OS? (What are Vista
and Windows 7?) Apple is prefectly good except for the evil AT&T not letting
iPhone users use Google Voice? (What about all the other apps Apple blocks
that have nothing to do with making phone calls or using data?) Before the
iPhone you couldn't install apps on your phone? (Hello, Windows Mobile and
Blackberry, you guys apparently didn't exist until after Apple invented you.)
What?

Anyway, if you don't like Apple's business practices, don't do business with
them. They are not going to change. Change is in _your_ hands. There are
plenty of other smartphone OSes that will show you your email, twitter, and
Google Maps. (Not many fart apps on the other platforms, though, I admit.)

If you are a developer, it's clear that nobody is making money off iPhone
apps, so there is no real reason to keep clinging to the platform. The gravy
train has come to an end -- the iPhone is not especially amazing for users,
and it's not especially amazing for developers.

------
Elepsis
1984 days is more than five years. That's three years longer than the iPhone
has even been _out_ , and an absolute eternity in internet time. Is the
current Apple situation obnoxious? Sure. Is that worth whining about for five
years straight? No.

~~~
DTrejo
You didn't read the whole article:

 _He also realizes that if Apple proves to be intransigent, and nobody joins
his revolution, there's no way he'll bother to keep this up for 1,984 days,
but it's just such a perfect number to use, and instead he'll keep it up for a
few months then give up in disgust and ultimately sell his iPhone when his AT
&T contract runs out._

------
joezydeco
Maybe it's time to take the whole Ritalin and stop breaking them in half.

------
dasil003
When two big companies have lucrative contracts between them like this, it's
not generally easy for one to throw the other under a bus.

